# XTZ Sound Divine 100.33 Speaker Review Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*XTZ Sound Devine 100.33 Speaker Review Discussion Thread*










XTZ Sound's Devine 100.33 is a high-end 2-way speaker that comes with several onboard tuning options. 


*Click here to read the full review!*​


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally, someone else beside me extolling the virtues of XTZ! Well, in the US anyway - they're already highly regarded in Europe.

Seems as though you really enjoyed them, and they're drop dead gorgeous to boot. Very nicely done review.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

theJman said:


> Finally, someone else beside me extolling the virtues of XTZ! Well, in the US anyway - they're already highly regarded in Europe.
> 
> Seems as though you really enjoyed them, and they're drop dead gorgeous to boot. Very nicely done review.


That they are. They certainly delivered everything as advertised plus more...the bass...wow. Very articulate speakers.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

60 lbs. and ceramic drivers, WOW! Good stuff, thanks for sharing, Todd.


----------



## Thunder240 (Mar 28, 2011)

Any XTZ Divine owners (either 100.33 or 100.49) near Washington DC who might be willing to offer an audition to a prospective buyer?


----------

